# halter/collar breaking goats



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Can someone give me some tips/how to's on teaching goats to lead? We have a couple older does that somewhat lead with collars, at least enough to take them short distances with minimal effort. However our 7 mo. buckling does not lead whatsoever. We've pretty much had to drag/push him wherever we need him to go. What is the best way to teach them to lead willingly?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Try leading them with a handful of grain for about a week to start with. Start with a short distance & increase it a little more each day. My goats will do anything for grain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I play tug of war with them....I just stand there with tension on the rope....when they take a step...(give in)I give treats..... I keep doing it and pretty soon they are taking more steps..... and will walk with you..... :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, I will give the tug of war and grain/treats a try.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome ....good luck..... also ...when they make that step forward and they stop fighting you .....with the treat .....pet or scratch them..... make your way... to a plant or tree.... they love to get a nibble off of....that way.... they will want to go to that area for a treat...it makes it easier when they start a goal......forgot ....don't work with them to long ....and leave it on a happy note.... do this daily... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## KourtneyBrooke (Mar 14, 2011)

Great topic/question! I have a 4-5 month old that I am working with and I will definitley try using grain! So far he hasnt taken to any type of treat yet... Which makes me think he's never been offered one before :sigh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids just started training their 2 1/2 month old boer kids, and so far so good. What we've found that works best is, bringing two out together, and working with them away from all the others. Day 2 our buckling was walking like a pro! 
Do you work with him alone or with another goat? Sometimes it helps to have a buddy they can learn with. We're new to leash training goats, but so far this works for us. 
Having someone walk behind and tap them on the rear end might help too, I have a doe who can be real stubborn and this works with her.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I teach mine like I used to train my horses. I just tie them up and let them fight the rope & fence themselves. I use a wide dog collar, so it doesnt injure thier neck and a short (3 ft.) lead. They will learn, the more they fight , the more pressure they are putting on themselves. I will tie them up for 30 miutes or so for a few days. I also will feed them while they are tied. They learn to give to the pressure, and when I tug on the lead a little, they give in to it. They basically teach themselves to lead. Good Luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When I worked with mares and foals, we had the foals leading by the time they were a month or so old. They were taught to lead as soon as they got a halter on which was within a couple of days. By a month and a half old you were leading the mare and foal out at the same time, by yourself --- We had 17-24 mares and foals in our barn at a time, plus over 50 mares to take care of out in the fields, so it was crucial we got them trained to lead as quickly as possible. I miss those days so very much...
However...
Everything was routine, and they caught on very fast, of course we had a few wild hares....hehe...
So along with what has been said, make it routine, so they can fall into it, then slowly adjust from there.

I like the idea about tying up to the fence for a while each day, I could definitely see that working for a stubborn goat.


----------

